# I'll interview you: Interview Questions 1



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here are a few standard interview questions everyone should be able to answer with confidence. The trick is to keep it ALL positive.

So, tell me a little bit about your last job. What were your job responsibilities?

Why did you leave your last job? Or why are you looking for a new job?

What is it that interests you about this job?


Write down your answers, either as a reply to this post or on a sheet of paper at home. See what you come up with. Of course, you're open to critique if you reply here 

Kuan


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

OK Kuan, 

Thanks for giving me the opportunity, my head is swimming with this stuff and I appreciate someone putting it into perspective.

I AM surprised there are not more people out there who are not in similar situations or care about how to "do" an interview. I guess, like myself, most of us cooks aren't usually subject to the 3rd degree, corporate stuff.

Anyway, the first 2 ?'s are easy enough for me not to mention them here.

The 3rd I find modestly challanging. What I would say off the cuff is that is that it's a big company and a leader in it's field which would provide someone like me with a lot of growth/education/relocation possibilities.

Shoot.

Thanks again, 1x


----------



## jerryvn01 (Jul 21, 2010)

chef1x said:


> OK Kuan,
> 
> Thanks for giving me the opportunity, my head is swimming with this stuff and I appreciate someone putting it into perspective.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I agreed with you. Any way, your ideal make me thinking about some thing for my project.

Please try to keep posting. Tks and best regards


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A little trick I learned years ago. Ask the person you are interviewing to follow you either to the kitchen or to your office down the hall . Walk briskly, if he   or she does not keep up with you, assume this is the way they will move in kitchen. Have a napkin, knife or fork on the floor, if he or she walks past it without picking it up, usually means works careless. Over the years on average I find this has worked.for me.


----------

